# Synagogues in your city?



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Post pics of synagogues in your city!

In Singapore, there are 2. They were originally built for the small Jewish community that settled here in the 19th century:

El-Chesed Synagogue


















Maghain Aboth Synagogue


----------



## SinCity (Sep 10, 2002)

Wow, really nice synagogues in Singapore!


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Former synagogue in Nijmegen (Netherlands), now a nature museum.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Well obviously NYC has a lot, but I don't have pics of them. Except for a few near towers, but I don't think I've uploaded them yet.
Until then, here's Sofia, Bulgaria's main synagogue, one of the biggest in Europe
courtesy of google


----------



## sergionni (Sep 2, 2004)

in serbia and montenegro :

synagog in Novi Sad


















in Subotica









































in Pancevo









in Belgrade









sorry couldnt find new pics online


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

We have zero synagogues in Maarssen, but there are some in Tetouan, I will post pics after the holiday


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Main Synagogue of Brussels










Shomré Hadass Synagogue in Antwerp


----------



## rikarchitecten (Dec 29, 2002)

Enschede (150,000), the Netherlands


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

woooooow Singapoura's synagogue is rock!!!
thanx to all for pics


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*The oldest synagogue (Emanu-El) in Tucson and Arizona dates from 1910:*



























*New Synagogue in Dresden, Germany (opened in 2002):
*






















































During the Elbe floods in 2002:


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*Synagogue Berlin*

The largest synagogue (Neue Synagoge) in Berlin was built in 1866:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

i think the largest synagogue is or in Berlin or in Prague


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

pictures of the main synagogue in Rome :




























Tiber with synagogue :




























Inside 
------
dome :


































































the synagogue of Firenze it is also very big :

http://www.bh.org.il/Communities/Synagogue/florence.asp

.


----------



## Sarajka (Jan 24, 2005)

There are Synagogues in most cities in Bosnia-Herzegovina. Most of them were nationalised by the communists after WWII - police stations, schools, etc. Over the years, though, most have been converted back to Synagogues where Jews remained, or to Jewish/holocaust-related museums where none remained.

Sarajevo has two main Synagogues, but neither is as beautiful as those you've shared here. So I'll share instead what was, when first built, the city's second Synagogue.

Now it is a prayer chapel for the Sarajevo Jewish community. It houses a small museum and serves as a place for funeral ceremonies and so on. It is located in the center of the Old Sephardic Cemetery.

Firstly, here is the beautiful view of the city afforded from the Old Sephardic Cemetery:










And here are two views of the structure itself. It is a National Heritage Monument in Bosnia-Herzegovina. Under Bosnian law, this means that not only is the building protected - but the design is patented and constructing the same building somewhere else in the country is strictly prohibited.


----------



## Sarajka (Jan 24, 2005)

This is sort of unrelated, but - I'm sure Zohar can confess the truth of this  - I am obcessed with the Jewish history of my country. It's fascinating to me, it truly is. They have played, and continue to play, a role in my country that I cannot even put into words. During the war here, especially, they were absolutely amazing. Every person alive in my city is, in some way, in debt for their actions.

Anyway, what I want to share is this - Kad ja podjoh na Bembasu (When I go down to Bembasa), Bembasa being the point at which the Miljacka river reaches Sarajevo and makes a wide turn before flowing into the heart of the city. It is a very old Sephardic song, and is the official city anthem of Sarajevo, Bosnia-Herzegovina. You hear it, truly, at least once a week. It's a constant reminder of this city's Jewish heritage.

http://www.bosnaprkosnaodsna.mine.nu/Himzo_Polovina/Kad_ja_podjoh_na_Bentbasu.mp3


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Since NYC has the both the highest Israeli and Jewish population in the US, here are its synagouges.

Eldridge St Synagogue, Manhattan









Bialystoker Synagogue, Manhattan









Congregation Beth Hamedrash Hagodol, Manhattan









Congregation Shaarai Shomoyim, Manhattan









First Warsaw Congregation First Warsaw Congregation, Manhattan









Central Synagogue, Manhattan









Temple Emanu-El, Manhattan









Civic Ctr Synagogue, Manhattan









Wall St Synagogue, Manhattan









Sutton Pl Synagogue, Manhattan









Park East Synagogue, Manhattan









Shaarey Shamoyim Synagogue, Manhattan









FREE HQ, Brooklyn









FREE of Brighton Beach, Brooklyn









Hebrew Inst of University Hts, The Bronx









Hebrew Inst of Middle Village, Queens









Ahavath Achim Synagogue, Queens









The Congregation of Forest Hills West, Queens


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

why so many synagogues in Manhattan?
i think there more synagogues than in Tel Aviv


synagogue in Roma is so amazing!!!!!!


----------



## bluejon (Mar 5, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> why so many synagogues in Manhattan?
> i think there more synagogues than in Tel Aviv
> 
> 
> synagogue in Roma is so amazing!!!!!!


Like Talb said, NYC has the highest population of Jews and Israelis in the USA.
Zohar, can you post some of Israel's synagogues?


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

I think there is only one sinagogue in the Basque Country, and it is in Bayonne (french-Basque Country).

I don't know its location, so I cannot provide any image.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> why so many synagogues in Manhattan?
> i think there more synagogues than in Tel Aviv
> 
> 
> synagogue in Roma is so amazing!!!!!!


The post should be self-explanatory, but if you don't why there are so many synagouges in NYC, then I will tell the answer. Jews have been living in NYC since 1654 when they either came over from Brazil or from Europe to live in the US. Neighborhoods like the Lower East Side, Flushing, Borough Pk, Crown Hts, Williamsburg, and Yorkville are home to the highest Jewish population in the city and possibly the nation. There are also neighborhoods like Kew Gardens Hills, Midwood, and Chelsea that are known having the largest Israeli communties in the country. As for the synagogues, since there is no distinctive designs, and some of them are made to resemble the area of the Jews were from, while others could have been originally churches. There are actually more than the ones I have shown, b/c these are the mostly the major ones, and the ones that have pics to show of. On a sidenote, if anyone is unable to view the Sutton Pl Synagogue, then right-click on where the red x shows up, select properties, and copy/past the link into your URL for it to show up.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

here pic of the most popular in Tel Aviv
the most of sunagogues in Tel Aviv are closed because Tel Aviv is very secular/atheist city in Israel....


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

^
wow that looks very unusual!

how old is it?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

from 1995


----------



## Fir3blaze (Sep 1, 2004)

*Surabaya, Indonesia*

Indonesia has a very small -and rapidly dwindling- Jewish population (I read somewhere that there approximately 2000 Jews in living Indonesia in 1933, 450 in 1957 and not more than 20 in 1997). The small Jewish community maintains a synagogue in Surabaya, the only one of its kind in Indonesia. Well, its nothing compared to the grandeur of other synagogues posted here, but I'll give credit to the Jewish community in Surabaya for their effort in maintaining their place of worship.

Holy Ark in Surabaya Synagogue 


Jewish Cemetery in Surabaya


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

jews can;t go to indonesia!


----------



## bluejon (Mar 5, 2005)

How about pictures of The Great Synagogue in Tel Aviv?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Shalom people, I found some pics of a sinagoga (Synagogue) in Lisbon close to the place were I born, the name of thys Synagogue is Shaaré Tikvah, wen I was a child I talk many times with the raby of thys Synagogue, he was very simpatic:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Mario Botta synagogue Tel Aviv more pics


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*Jewish/Portuguese synagogue Amsterdam*













































Gerard Dou synagoge


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the great synagogue Tel Aviv




















Heichal Yehudah synagogue Tel Aviv


----------



## TOfan696 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Toronto Synagogues*

I thought since were posting pics of synagogues from cities all around the world it would be appropriate to show pics from toronto, canadas largest and fast growing jewish comminty, in the suburbs right now there building the worlds largest jewish community campus with hospitals, jewish offices, 5 schools, synagogues ect. but heres 2 websites, one with pics of some of toronto and the rest of the worlds synagogues and the other for the new vaugh jewish communtiy campus. 

http://www.jbuff.com/synagogue_pictures.htm

http://www.jewishtorontotomorrow.com/capital/display.asp?Page_ID=72


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Pleasantville, NY (my hometown) has only one synagogue, and it is known as the Pleasantville Community Synagogue since there are a number of Jews living here as well, though this was originally a church.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

hebrewtext said:


> the great synagogue Tel Aviv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 to much concret Hebrewtext  American Synagogues are amazing, wat a style


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Arpels said:


> to much concret Hebrewtext  American Synagogues are amazing, wat a style


that synagogue was built in the 1950's the age of brutalism and expoased concrete. and nothing is wrong about that, each building got the features of its era.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

*Mikweh Israël Synagogue, built 1692, Willemstad, Curacao, Netherlands Antilles.*

Protestant Holland, just emerging victorious from its war for religious freedom against Spain. Settling there at the turn of the 16th century under the protectorate of the burgomasters of Amsterdam and the freedom-loving House of Orange Nassau, these Spanish and Portuguese Jews helped make Amsterdam the commercial and shipping center of Europe. As for Jewish culture and religion, Amsterdam was to become known as the “NEW JERUSALEM”. The majestic Portuguese Synagogue on the Jonas Daniel Meyerplein, the “Esnoga”, still testifies proudly to the greatness that once was theirs.
The Dutch were among the first Europeans to practice religious tolerance. In 1654, numerous Jews arrived from Brazil after the Portuguese conquest of the Dutch colony.The Mikve Israel Synagogue, *is now the oldest continuously used synagogue in the Americas.*



















***


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

hebrewtext said:


> that synagogue was built in the 1950's the age of brutalism and expoased concrete. and nothing is wrong about that, each building got the features of its era.


 is trew but they could use limestone to cover the concret for exemple, a traditional stone in the area, dont you agree?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Nemo said:


> *Mikweh Israël Synagogue, built 1692, Willemstad, Curacao, Netherlands Antilles.*
> 
> Protestant Holland, just emerging victorious from its war for religious freedom against Spain. Settling there at the turn of the 16th century under the protectorate of the burgomasters of Amsterdam and the freedom-loving House of Orange Nassau, these Spanish and Portuguese Jews helped make Amsterdam the commercial and shipping center of Europe. As for Jewish culture and religion, Amsterdam was to become known as the “NEW JERUSALEM”. The majestic Portuguese Synagogue on the Jonas Daniel Meyerplein, the “Esnoga”, still testifies proudly to the greatness that once was theirs.
> The Dutch were among the first Europeans to practice religious tolerance. In 1654, numerous Jews arrived from Brazil after the Portuguese conquest of the Dutch colony.The Mikve Israel Synagogue, *is now the oldest continuously used synagogue in the Americas.*
> ...


 its very old that one


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

La Grande Synagogue de Paris :









The Guimard Synagogue (by Hector Guimard) :


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

ancient synagogues in Israel (1 cen.BC- 5 cen.AD)

Gush halav synagogue











chirbat shema synagogue











Bara'am synagogue




















Katserin synagogue



















Beit alfa synagogue





























Hamat Tiberius synagogue






































*Chorazin*

1st Century Synagogue




























Capernaum Synagogue

*Jesus was confronted by a demoniac while teaching here * (Mark 1:21-27).

In Capernaum, Jesus healed the servant of the centurion. This Roman official was credited with building the synagogue (Luke 7:3).

In this synagogue, Jesus gave sermon on the bread of life (John 6:35-59).


----------

